# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  where to get just the 5ft casing for light???

## joestoys

where to get just the 5ft light aluminium casing like those at Naturet??? 

thinking of DIY myself... cos cant find 5 five light..... even they have a bit ex alo and not to me requirement. I want to fix a 2 casing total of 8nos of 36watt PL 

Can the PL penetrated the water depth of 50cm....

----------


## joestoys

where to get just the 5ft light aluminium casing like those at Naturet??? 

thinking of DIY myself... cos cant find 5 five light..... even they have a bit ex alo and not to me requirement. I want to fix a 2 casing total of 8nos of 36watt PL 

Can the PL penetrated the water depth of 50cm....

----------


## joestoys

where to get just the 5ft light aluminium casing like those at Naturet??? 

thinking of DIY myself... cos cant find 5 five light..... even they have a bit ex alo and not to me requirement. I want to fix a 2 casing total of 8nos of 36watt PL 

Can the PL penetrated the water depth of 50cm....

----------


## joestoys

where to get just the 5ft light aluminium casing like those at Naturet??? 

thinking of DIY myself... cos cant find 5 five light..... even they have a bit ex alo and not to me requirement. I want to fix a 2 casing total of 8nos of 36watt PL 

Can the PL penetrated the water depth of 50cm....

----------


## sherchoo

Deck,
50cm should be ok for PL/FL.

May I know what is your tank dimensions? 5'X 1.5'X 1.5'?
What ballast are you intending to get? 

I would reccomend that you consider also MH lights. The pricing will not be much of a difference. For MH, it will save you a little as you don't need to follow the 3W/G rule. The intensity is much higher thus reducing the wattage demand.

One thing I don't like abt the lights is the glare. Other than that I'm quite satified with the results.

----------


## joestoys

Sherwin.... long time no see lah.... and you are faster got a new tank leow....[ :Grin: ] 
very nice set up and the MH....
I love to do the MH but to ex leow lah... got to spend about $400 right including bulbs.....

my tank L160cm x B52cm x H58cm

Yes I am using the Osram PL36watt and Osram E-balast... can get free lor.... if 8nos of Pl not enough to penetrated.... might just need to top up more light (add another 4 more 36 PL) which total to 360watt

now only need the casing (any lobang) and the reflector

appericate your help....

----------


## sherchoo

Deck,
Have a chat with Chan lah..... maybe he can advise. 

You'l probably have to think about the cooling too. Mind you although it's eballast, it will still be hot.

----------


## joestoys

hm................ chan sell the empty casing??

sherwin.. when are you have Tank cum MH house warming.... :lol

how long does a tank needs to settle down to see the plant growth....

----------


## Phang

Hi Joestoy,
If you happen to know when to get a 5 footer aluminium pendent, please let me know, I'm also interested . would be for my DIYed MHs....

I think sherwin knows what I'm talking about....

Thanks..

----------


## sherchoo

> ----------------
> On 10/12/2002 8:59:11 AM 
> 
> I think sherwin knows what I'm talking about....
> 
> Thanks..
> ----------------


Yup.....

----------


## joestoys

No luck.... went Chan's place ... he dun supply the casing alone..... he modify from those ready made ones(FL) also he is looking for 5 ft also... no stock.

went to Lavendar.... found a whole sale aluimium supplier.....sell lots of aluimium tube, pipe, door frame, window frame... etc...... but cant find one that's big eoungh to house the e-balast and PL.... either not deep or too narrow.....

----------

